# Bigger legs = one a week training



## bruiser

The guys with the biggest legs do one quad focused leg day per week. They do hammies another day. 
If this is the case, why is it said by so many to have two leg (quad focused) days?
Hardly any pro is doing legs twice a week unless the other day is hamstrings. Did they beef them up twice a week before moving on with once per week?


----------



## ASHOP

bruiser said:


> The guys with the biggest legs do one quad focused leg day per week. They do hammies another day.
> If this is the case, why is it said by so many to have two leg (quad focused) days?
> Hardly any pro is doing legs twice a week unless the other day is hamstrings. Did they beef them up twice a week before moving on with once per week?



Depends on the athlete and what works for them. I'm working with a top level guy who hits quads,hams,calves in the same workout twice per week and he has world class legs.


----------



## GearPro

bruiser said:


> The guys with the biggest legs do one quad focused leg day per week. They do hammies another day.
> If this is the case, why is it said by so many to have two leg (quad focused) days?
> Hardly any pro is doing legs twice a week unless the other day is hamstrings. Did they beef them up twice a week before moving on with once per week?



“The guys with the biggest legs” is an awfully vague description. The guy with the biggest/best/most impressive calves I’ve ever seen worked his calves every other day, no exceptions. 
Best hamstrings I’ve ever seen, the guy never worked them in isolation. All he ever did was squats. 
Most impressive quads I’ve ever seen was a female powerlifter with insane genetics that did a generic leg routine once a week. 

I say all that to say this, there’s not one “right” way to train. One routine isn’t going to make your legs better. It’s the culmination of years of training, diet, and genetics that determine how good your legs are. I generally subscribe to the “more is better” camp when it comes to training legs, but that has its limits too.


----------



## Elvia1023

Everyone is different and so many factors dictate the best split/frequency/volume for bodybuilders. Me personally I think the more you can train a body part and recover effectively the more potential for growth (common sense). Obviously if you can train 104 times per year and recover each time it's much better than 52 times. However many of the best legs of all time were built with once weekly training. Most of the guys I know with the biggest legs usually train once weekly and it's one huge session. However there are many exceptions and no right answer and I would recommend more volume/frequency for the majority of people.

It will all come down to your volume, intensity and recovery abilities. Many need more recovery days than others. Everything from nutrition to rest/sleep come into play as well. It makes sense if a guy is eating 100% consistent nutrient dense foods, using effective intra nutrition, taking lot's of aas, hgh, inflammation aids, sleeping lot's and getting frequent tissue (massage) work done he can optimally recover and push the frequency more than someone who isn't doing those things.

Again everyone is different and sometimes plans can be tailored for your exact needs. 2 full workouts may be good for many but others may be better with 1. Some may do quads twice and hams once as another example. Me personally when everything is in place I prefer to train legs twice per week (well every 4 days or so). That could be hitting everything hard each session or perhaps one session is more quad focused (lighter hams) and the next more ham focused (lighter quads).

There is no right answer and it will all come down to all the variables I mentioned above. I should add you can also rotate volume/frequency and also train/improve your recovery abilities over time. Some "overtraining" isn't always a bad thing and the body is capable of a lot as long as you have everything in place. If you aren't resting or eating optimally I wouldn't bother though.

I will state generally speaking I have found most respond optimally to brutally hard training when it comes to legs. Higher reps but heavy weight and lot's of intensity and a fair amount of volume as well. Volume can vary depending upon frequency but through the week quite a lot of hard sets if you want them to really respond.


----------



## ToryJay

Do you know anything about a detoxing diet plan?


----------



## ToryJay

ToryJay said:


> Do you know anything about a detoxing diet plan? I recommend this review https://cronicasportiva.com/detoxing-diet-plan



Seems interesting.


----------



## javman

In my younger years I used to do a heavy day and light day. Light days consisted of 20 reps per set on all leg movements. Heavy was powerlifting close to max weight. I was able to build my quads up to 30". Now close to 60 I only hit them once a week. But as a few have said genetics, quality training and nutrition play a big role. Just saying!


----------



## koolio

35 years ago I would bomb and blitz my legs with tri sets of extensions, hack squats then sissy squats until I would like on myself...the owner of the gym asked why I was doing that crazy shit...he said if you can't build good legs with 3 sets of squats, extensions and curls in straight set fashion then you would never have good legs...so I focused on increasing squat poundage for sets of 5-10 reps...I went from 315 for 5 to 405 for 5...my thighs grew 2 inches and were more cut...this was done once a week...the 6 days of rest between workouts served me well...


----------



## koolio

That should read "puke" on myself!


----------



## The Grim Repper

I personally got my best results with 'bread and butter' exercises done as heavy as I could with good form and once a week frequency. My CNS couldn't take more than one leg or back workout in a week.


----------



## davidg

Twice a week seems to be the norm. I train different muscle groups on different days, too. If I have strength then that's fine, sometimes I can only do a workout 3 times a week and that's fine too. Depends on the person and their fitness level.


----------

